# Creepy Crawlies and Snakes?



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all, im not a massive fan of snakes and spiders, just wondered what types of nasties are native to Dubai, and do they make an appearance in the city or stick to the desert? Thanks, Glenn (big wuss)


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

I been here 3 months, have not seen any creepies apart from the odd tiny like cokroach, as for snakes you aint really going to see them in the city to be honest its kept very clean, you do get flys around when its a bit sticky in certain places.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lots of roaches on the walls in my lovely discovergy ghetto apartment (well out on the main halls and corridors as I have so much powder about that it stops em from getting in), but hardly ever see beetles or spiders. No snakes seen  except for at the zoo.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're lucky, you'll get a little gecko living in your apartment, I love those little dudes, plus they eat all the insects!


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks guys, very relieved. I had heard that Cobras frequented Dubai. Gekos are fine, not worried about them.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Never seem any snakes or spider during many years here. Strange as would have expected a few even non poisonous ones. Had friends/work places which have had ant like things in their kitchens. They particularly like breakfast cereals so if you need those you need to get airtight containers.

Sometimes a few mozzies around if you're sat outside in mid winter but they're not carrying anything so their bites are just annoying.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Friends have said they get red back spiders in the Ranches, Motorcity and sometimes in Mirdiff. They've also seen a few snakes when walking the dog on wasteland nearby, one said the gardener once found one in that tub that collects leaves at the side of a swimming pool.

Nothing more central in the city, I'm proper phobic about snakes and wouldn't stay here if it was an issue. We get the usual geckos (not a problem though they drive the cat mad), roaches and ants. Try to keep on top of the roaches and ants with Pif Paf.


----------

